
Show HN: I rebuilt my WP blog on React and Cosmic JS.  It's now 10x faster - tonyspiro
https://github.com/tonyspiro/tonyspiro.com-react
======
jjoe
Hi

Document Length is much bigger with WP. Is it compression being off in
Apache/PHP or caching in React?

Update: ok, compression is off in Apache. Hmm, I'm not sure ab is a good
benchmark tool here. Your React combo is asynchronously pulling data while WP
is mostly synchronous. To be fair, you need to check "full loading" times.

WPT Apache:
[http://www.webpagetest.org/result/151027_GJ_d747f0a207fa4b72...](http://www.webpagetest.org/result/151027_GJ_d747f0a207fa4b72af35d63f53dfd447/)

WTP React+:
[http://www.webpagetest.org/result/151027_83_f3b299e3ab7957a4...](http://www.webpagetest.org/result/151027_83_f3b299e3ab7957a473bb1cd29a2f12eb/)

Fully Load for Apache is: 3.0xs

Fully Load for React+ is: 3.7xs

I can also see that you haven't done basic optimization on Apache (KeepAlive
off, compression off, MaxClients, etc).

~~~
tonyspiro
Thanks for the response. I can see how it could be misleading to compare the
React SPA version of my site vs the WP site based on an AB test, however, the
results are there to show you the benefits of the React-rendered application
are not only between pages (which you can easily see and experience the speed
enhancement) but also the fact that you get to "First Paint" first. By
limiting the server overhead (I could've enabled compression for the React
Express server, but I didn't), you get to the page sooner. And although the
"fully loaded" times appear about the same in the links you provided, the
perceived speed by the user is much faster on the React version. Do you not
agree?

